# Any one run tri-blends



## transcend2007 (Mar 25, 2014)

I am getting the itch to run a low dose tren cycle.

I am considering a tri-blend prop-tren a-mast p 300mg per ml (100mg per compound).

I've not run tren before but I have run TPP/NPP & var which was pretty awesome actually.

I figure running 1/mg M/W/F (or 300mg's of each compound per week)

I plan on running 12 weeks providing tren side don't get too bad.

Diet is in check.

I am looking to shred fat from 14.5% down to under 12% while gaining 10 pounds of lean mass.

I will continue on 4iu-6iu of gh during this cycle.

I may run a 4 week course of slin direct after the cycle completes.

I am on trt so I'll go back to 200 mg's test per week at the conclusion.

Please give me your feedback.


----------



## JAXNY (Mar 25, 2014)

what brand of GH are you using.


----------



## JAXNY (Mar 25, 2014)

I ran that combo before. it wasn't already a blend, I just mixed them individually. you'll be able to drop more than 2% body fat if you want. I leaned out on it really nice, probably mostly from sweating in bed in the middle of the night..LOL.  I ran hygetropins with that though. Rips I hold water on. therefore I switch off of the Rips during summer when I want to really cut up.


----------



## LeanHerm (Mar 25, 2014)

You're gonna get flamed fir this.  Blah blah blah why run something if you can't moderate your doses blah blah blah.  I love tri blend and it made me the leanest I've over been. I ran it at 1.5cc mwf


----------



## NbleSavage (Mar 25, 2014)

Thing with Tren is everyone reacts differently to it. Like Big Herm speculated, and I'm not flaming just offering my advice, I'd run the Tren @ 200 Mg weekly with your current TRT Test dose and your GH & see how your body responds. You absolutely can gain / recomp on 200 mg of Tren and the lower dose gives you the opportunity to scale up if you're feeling good. 

Once you know how you process all the compounds in a given blend individually, blends offer a nice convenience. 

Just my $.02

Peace.

- Savage


----------



## GreatGunz (Mar 25, 2014)

Agree ^^^^^^ so I'll just say this tren acetate at around week 7 will start its recomping at week 9 that recompe should via able so I would add 2 weeks to ur cycle and let tithe tren do it's thing.

test and tren is a nice cycle


----------



## jyoung8j (Mar 25, 2014)

I hate tri blend I like to run test higher on everything. ..imo


----------



## transcend2007 (Mar 25, 2014)

I am runnig Seros for the past 7 or 8 months, they are really dry which I love.  I have run rips before they are really strong but like you I did retain about 5 to 6 pounds of water weight.



JAXNY said:


> what brand of GH are you using.



Thanks BH.  I may run 100mg of additional test prop just to keep test a bit higher.  But, I like the reduced oil of the tri-blend.



BigHerm said:


> You're gonna get flamed fir this.  Blah blah blah why run something if you can't moderate your doses blah blah blah.  I love tri blend and it made me the leanest I've over been. I ran it at 1.5cc mwf



Yeah JY, I hear you.  As I said above I'll run .5 cc's of test prop in addition to the tri-blend M/W/F.



jyoung8j said:


> I hate tri blend I like to run test higher on everything. ..imo


----------



## jyoung8j (Mar 25, 2014)

O sorry was at work and was reading fast..lol yea if u have some to add b ok imo..


----------

